# shellac in gas tank, need help



## msagro1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought a boat that was sitting up for a couple of years. The fuel tank, which is in the hull, had about 80 gallons of fuel in it. I drained all the old fuel and replaced with fresh gas. Running a slow speeds (about 5-15knots) seems to be fine. When I shower down on the throttle,it will run for about 30secs then the primer bulb goes as flat as a pancake. The pick up tube in the fuel tank is being blocked by shellac in the tank. Does anybody know a good way to clean this out without having to remove the tank. Thanks, TH


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

The "shellac" could be clogging a screen in the pick up or the anti siphon valve. Pull the pick up tube out and check for the screen. Pull the screen out if there is one. If there is a lot of shellac int the tank you will need to drain the gas out and add some lacquer thinner. Then drain this out after the thinner has thinned the gas. Make sure you have a water fuel seperator in line.


----------

